# ENDED: Echo for $130, Amazon store card holders only



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

By adding the Echo to your cart, then adding discount code echodeal, the price is reduced to $129.99. I've been wanting a second Echo for my bedroom so I allowed myself to be enabled by this. It does work.

Note that an Amazon store card is not the same as the Chase Amazon card.

Not sure how long this will last, I would grab it now if you are eligible and want one.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a store card . . . don't use it much 'cause I usually have a gift card balance.  But I'm still not interested in an Echo . . . . .


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks!  I've been wanting one to keep in my office, but the $179 pricetag was a little too high for me.  I pulled the trigger on this one and it should arrive on Friday.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I didn't think to do it, but the management would probably appreciate it if any purchases were made through the link below:


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks for this alert. I want to get a second Echo for my living room. I don't have the Amazon store card, and don't plan to get one, so I can't take advantage of this particular offer. But your post reminded me to start checking for  holiday season price drops.


----------

